# Bucket milker



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a complete bucket milking system for sale. $1300. DeLeval bucket and claw. LL90 pulsator. Inflations, shells, hoses, pumps, vacuum guage- even the cow head gate if you want it. I have PVC air lines too if you want to take them down. All hoses and a 3 gallon SS milk bucket included. Stored inside. Prefer not to have to ship it. I am traveling to SW Mo (from SW Michigan) next week if you are interested and would be willing to meet me along the way. Price is firm. PM me here if interested.d


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh man, and you are coming my way.......


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I know.....I'll happily deliver.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't suppose you would be interested in trading for a 11 month old jersey/angus heifer. She is gentle and loves to be loved on.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

What do you have for a vacuum pump? IM looking for a surge SP22


----------

